# Lichtgitter zum Positionieren



## dpd80 (1 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine Art Lichtgitter um eine Kunststofftafel "genau" (am besten auf 1 bis 3 mm) zu positionieren. Die Tafel wird von einer Hubvorrichtung angehoben, zur Zeit wird der Hubarm selbst mit einem Induktiven-Näherungsschalter abgefragt, was aber nicht so optimal ist.

Ich möchte die Oberkante der Tafel durch ein Lichtgitter fahren lassen und darüber die Position bestimmen. Habe schon was gefunden, was ungefähr meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, aber wäre schön, wenn der Sensor noch empfindlicher wäre und vielleicht einen analogen oder Profibusanschluss hätte. Vielleicht gibt es ja sowas auch als Laserfächer oder so.

Hier ist der Sensor den ich gefunden habe:

http://www.mysick.com/saqqara/pdf.aspx?id=im0003983

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Uwe Schröder (1 Februar 2008)

*Ein anderer Vorschlag!*

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann man auch einen Lasertaster von oben draufschauen
lasen, mit Analogausgang.
Der ist eigentlich sehr genau.

mfg. uwe


----------



## dpd80 (1 Februar 2008)

Die Platte ist nur 2 bis 4 mm dick, darum ist es leider kaum möglich die Kante genau und zuverlässig zu erfassen.


----------



## da_kine (2 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

sieh dir mal die Sachen von Keyence http://www.keyence.de
an. Die Messen sehr genau und haben auch einen Sensor für die Konturerkennung.

MFG

Markus


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Februar 2008)

hallo,
schon mal an eine einzeilen camera gedacht?


----------



## Markus (2 Februar 2008)

habe mit all denen schon häufig gearbeitet, sind echt klasse.

aber nur 5mm...

http://www.leuze.de/products/los/schalt01_de.html



geht es auch wenn du die position des hubtisches erfasst, oder sind die teile verschieden bzw. du bist auf die position der oberkannte angewiesen?


----------



## dpd80 (2 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> habe mit all denen schon häufig gearbeitet, sind echt klasse.
> 
> aber nur 5mm...
> 
> ...



Da die Platten je nach Gewicht in unterschiedlichen Positionen an den  Saugern des Hubtisches hängen, muss ich leider zwingend die Oberkante  abfragen, da die richtige Position im späteren Prozess wichtig ist. Die Seite von Leuze hab ich gestern auch gefunden, 5 mm wären vielleicht gerade noch so möglich. 

Im Prinzip soll es später so aussehen, das der Bediener später am OP die Endposition der Oberkante um +/- 2 cm verändern kann. Werde nächste Woche vielleicht auch mal ein paar von den Herstellern anschreiben.


----------

